# Broken Aquaclear Filter Case



## Hthundar (Apr 10, 2009)

I have an Aquaclear 110 filter that has a broken filter case. (see picture)
I used GE silicone door & window in an attempt to repair this. It held for about 2 months, then began a slow drip.

Is there any better way of repairing this? (besides buying another filter case)

Thanks!!


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

Epoxy or crazy glue come to mind.


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

^ Ditto


----------



## under_control (Jan 9, 2008)

yup. Cheapo super glue will likely do the trick just fine. I'd try a "gel" type super glue as it will be easier to apply.


----------



## clgkag (Mar 22, 2008)

Weld-on acrylic cement. Superglue will eventually breakdown after exposure to water. I fixed mine with weldon and it has held for about 8 months now.


----------



## Hthundar (Apr 10, 2009)

I had aquamend recommended to me. Anyone ever use that?


----------



## djoneser (Mar 20, 2008)

I believe there is another way to fix this, you can order just the case part separate. I did a quick search, found the part number, looks like its not that cheap tho..

http://www.petdiscounters.com/c297/Aqua ... p5494.html

edit, duh, "besides buying another filter case".. nm..


----------



## phill (Jan 29, 2004)

Another option is to find a local aquarium club that holds auctions. I often find spare parts at these for reasonable prices. not to mention cheap, high quality fish.


----------



## Markolodeon (Nov 4, 2007)

I bought a bunch of the 110s when they were around $30 each and several cracked, luckily in time to return them. I wouldn't trust any repair job. The Emperor 400 is better in pretty much every way, the last one I purchased had a $15 rebate as well.

Don't get me wrong, I use 110s, but this recent batch I handle with extreme care and throughly check for leaks after cleanings. It's too bad, they used to be my favorite.


----------



## Stiletto (May 17, 2009)

I would just e-mail Hagen and ask them about getting a replacement. I think you could get a replacement case from them pretty cheap. It never hurts to shoot off an e-mail and see what they say.

http://www.hagen.com/usa/aquatic/index.html


----------



## jschall (Apr 2, 2009)

This thread (and the millions of others like it on other forums) is why I ordered a Marineland filter.


----------



## bombero (Mar 28, 2006)

Crazy Glue Gel to get it in place, once that setsup use GE Silicone on both sides to waterproof it....done this on others before and it holds with no problems at all.


----------



## Hthundar (Apr 10, 2009)

Thanks for all the tips guys.

I decided to go with with aquamend. So far it works great and is very sturdy. A much better hold than the silicone ever was.


----------

